# Lets see those Trad bows.



## 1fastXT (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm getting my first recurve and would like to see what other folks shoot so post those pics up!


----------



## Paul_J (Jul 16, 2013)

Top to bottom:

Big River Hill - 66" 50#@28"
Toelke Whip - 64" 44#@28"
Stalker Dingo - 62" 45#@28"
Two Tracks Ambush - 50" 51#@27"
Bear Super Mag 48 - 48" 40#@28"


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

These are a modern take on traditional bows. They are NFAA legal (as of this year) in the Traditional class. 

The bows are as follows: PSE Intrepid (red), Best Moon (Blue), Best Zenit (Silver). The next picture shows my current FITA barebow, a Bernardini Nilo with Border HEX6 limbs, sandwiched between the Moon and the Zenit.



















These are more in line with what you would expect for a traditional bow. The top bow is a 75 inch nock to nock Milton Cable Pyramid bow. The bottom two are $199 Samick SLB D shared longbows.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

TradTech Titan 17" riser with long TradTech BlackMax carbon/wood 40# makes a 62" bow


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Left to Right: 66"/32# Falco Force Carbon D-Longbow, 64"/37# Bushmen "American Native" RD Hybrid Longbow, 64"/37# Bear Super Kodiak Recurve.




























and I can't leave out Holmey...my 68"/42# American Elm Holmegaard Design Selfbow...










and some noteworthy others I have owned...

Curly Birch Falco Trophy Carbon...










Toelke Whip XX...










21st Century Edge...










and my old Bob Lee TD Hunter...which I reshaped the grip and refinished...










yep...that's about it.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Hunterbow


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Nitroboy said:


> TradTech Titan 17" riser with long TradTech BlackMax carbon/wood 40# makes a 62" bow
> 
> View attachment 1797829


I miss mine so much, I was so dumb for selling it.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Two of my many bows, a 21" Hoyt Excel Riser with long ILF limbs and a 70" Hickory long bow I made:


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

My 15" Recon riser with long ILF limbs for a 60" bow:


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

The first two bow builds I finished:


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Couple of my fav Bows, Best Moon, Timberpoint Odyssey and Dryad Orion











Saluki Ibex










I have a new riser in the pipeline, I hope to get in the next 3-4 weeks, only 20 produced so far.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Top to bottom:
Howard Hill Ruffed Grouse, 62" 48#@26.5"
Zebra War Eagle, 64" 57#@28"
BamaBow Hunter, 66" 58#@28"
Zebra Grevy, 70" 58#@28"








Top to bottom:

Trad Tech 17" Titan riser w/ 46# Samick BF Extreme mediums
Trad Tech Pinnacle riser w/20# T-Rex mediums
'59 Bear Grizzly, 62" 45#@28"
'56 Bear Polar semi-recurve, 64" 53#@28"








I also have another TT Pinnacle II riser w/57# Dryad Epic medium limbs and a couple other sets of ILF limbs


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Morrison riser w/ BF extreme limbs


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

This is my 1966 66" Bear Tamerlane and is my Trad-est bow #46 at my draw. Even came with a sight and elevated rest. Old school modern!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Browning Cobra, Samick SLb and my Gail Martin recurve.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's the latest 4:

2012 Bob Lee Ultimate Recurve 
2012 Brooks Hunter Recurve
1968 Super Kodiak Recurve
1967 Bear Tamerlane


----------



## DEAc23 (Jun 7, 2013)

Here is my current bow, a 60"/35# Bear "Black Bear"















And this beautiful bow is the one I just bought from an AT member, a 58"/40# Bear "Grizzly" which I should have in a week or so :grin: :thumbs_up


----------



## BigPapaGuss (Aug 24, 2013)

Ben Pearson Spectre, 45#@28"! Mah baybay!


----------



## 1fastXT (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow! Y'all have some cool bows. I have never had a recurve and don't know where to start, like what arrows to shoot what kind of string is best ect ect. Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Here is a small part of the bow I hunted with this evening……..


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Fox Triple Crown, Blackbrook TDRC, Spig BB with Uukha UX100 limbs and Spig 650 with SF Ultimate Pro Limbs. Couldn't fit the ZetaC up there.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

My Morrison ILF with W&W Inno's


----------



## LoneWolfX33 (Oct 14, 2013)

PSE Blackhawk 60", 50#


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow these boys are sporting some serious wood! This is my latest fave, Striker TDL that I recently had some beavertail work on.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Blacktail Snakebit, 64" TD.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Another good yet inexpensive bow...Martin X-150:


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's my favorite target recurve, White Wing.









Here my lighter, NFAA 300 target bow, Damon Howatt Ventura.









Here's my two Bamabow longbows - Royal and Hunter.















Last, here's my lovely 64' Bear Tamerlane. Alas, lovely isn't reason enough to keep it, so look for it in the classifieds.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Easykeeper said:


> Blacktail Snakebit, 64" TD.



You just had to show me this one again………


----------



## Dalton63841 (Oct 26, 2013)

JINKSTER said:


> Left to Right: 66"/32# Falco Force Carbon D-Longbow, 64"/37# Bushmen "American Native" RD Hybrid Longbow, 64"/37# Bear Super Kodiak Recurve.


That is a beautiful bow... I will be saving up for a while to get a Super Kodiak. I have a 40#/60" PSE Stalker, and a halfway finished red oak board bow.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Big Country said:


> You just had to show me this one again………


Thanks BC! Just wait until I get around to taking some nice photos of my one-piece Snakebit...:wink:


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

Longbows ....


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Yew - I've always wondered about horn tips like on your longbows, there must be a purpose for the hook on the end...what's it for?


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

Easykeeper said:


> Yew - I've always wondered about horn tips like on your longbows, there must be a purpose for the hook on the end...what's it for?


The four bows on the right are all 19th century bows made between 1845 and 1870. The two bows on the left are bows I made. The bow with the green silk string ribbon is a bow by James Buchanan who made bows for Horace Ford. The next bow to the right is by Thomas Aldred and to the right of that is a bow by Peter Muir the bow on the extreme right was made by Fred Ayres. Each bowyer would have their own distincitve design of nock to identify his work, so whilst the nocks were decorative, they also acted as the bowyers signature.
BTW ... the bow in my avatar is one of only two known examples of the work of Thomas Grant dated 1770


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Very cool Yew...very cool. 

Someday I would love to see you post more photos of your older bows, especially the Thomas Grant one. Not that the ones you made aren't nice, I just like the history that goes with the historic examples.


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

Easykeeper said:


> Very cool Yew...very cool.
> 
> Someday I would love to see you post more photos of your older bows, especially the Thomas Grant one. Not that the ones you made aren't nice, I just like the history that goes with the historic examples.


I'll get the camera out and post some up.


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

Is this "trad" enough for ya' 

A longbow by Thomas Grant circa 1770 ... both the nocks are gone, but hey ... what do you expect after nearly 250 years


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Yewselfbow, Thanx for posting the nock pics...just what I was looking for! I will be making a copy of the one on the far left for a Red Oak Board bow I am trying to get finished up.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Thank you Yew...:wink:

That's one of the coolest pieces of archery gear I've seen. Even the grip material has a royal look, no ordinary leather there. My imagination really takes off when I think of who has shot that bow over the years, how many sets of hands or families have owned it, was it used for targets only or did it serve as a hunting bow too.

And yes, I believe that should be "trad" enough for anyone...:thumbs_up


----------



## stoutstuff (Mar 31, 2011)

And here we go from bows 250 years old to space age materials... 62" Black Swan 18" Riser with RC Carbon Ceramic limbs.
Stoutstuff


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Tradtech Titan with Extreme BF limbs. It's been my "go to" bow for about 8 years now.

When I'm feeling especially primitive, I'll use the Carbon Masters longbow limbs.

:wink:


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

My Abbott longbow and Excel recurve.

Now if only my right arm worked (rotator cuff tear) ... Doc thinks maybe next September .... (sigh).


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

Easykeeper said:


> Thank you Yew...:wink:
> 
> That's one of the coolest pieces of archery gear I've seen. Even the grip material has a royal look, no ordinary leather there. My imagination really takes off when I think of who has shot that bow over the years, how many sets of hands or families have owned it, was it used for targets only or did it serve as a hunting bow too.
> 
> And yes, I believe that should be "trad" enough for anyone...:thumbs_up



Easy, it's a target bow. I can put a little flesh on the bones of the history of this bow.

Grant was a bowyer in Edinburgh and was bowyer to the Royal Company of Archers, if you look at the top right picture you can pick out the initials S.F. The Bow was made for Simon Fraser, a member of the Royal Company of Archers. The R.C of A are the official bodyguard for the UK.s king or queen whenever they visit Scotland. In 1774, Fraser won the Edinburgh Silver arrow tournament , one of the worlds oldest archery competitions. It is possible that this is the bow Fraser shot to win the Silver arrow. The bow was kept at the H.Q. of the R.C.of A (Archers Hall) untill the mid 1970's.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Yew ...
the coolest stuff I have seen on 'net forums in a long long time ...

What a wonderful piece of archery history .

Thanks heaps for sharing that .

Appreciated.


----------



## Bushcraft Bowyer (Sep 22, 2013)

Here's my first wood recurve. A Greatree Highlander 62" with their upgraded carbon wood limbs. Enjoying the heck out of this bow.


----------



## Sneaky Fox (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's a couple shots of my new Omega Delta take-down longbow - my favorite!


----------



## shawnsphoto (Apr 13, 2007)

This is my HolmMade River Runner Recurve. It is bacote & purpleheart


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

mrjeffro said:


> Morrison riser w/ BF extreme limbs



Very nice bow! 

Here is my Morrison ILF with Max 1 limbs


----------



## icedtheater (Dec 2, 2012)

Nothing real fancy here.

On the left is a handmade bow by Coolwaters Bows. All I can say is you do get what you pay for.

Center is a Ben Pearson Signature T/D. Pretty nice bow but a bit too short for my draw length.

On the right is my Martin Diablo T/D. My favorite to shoot, even though I get harassed by my friends since they don't consider it "traditional"


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

55lb osage Self bow. Unstrung with the top limb on the left, bottom on the right. Tillering was quite a challenge as you can imagine and she's had a couple of repairs


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Not a great picture, but here is my Dave Miller longbow…..


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

Fox Royal Crown


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Today finished "Twisted Sister" (76" Red Oak pulling 40# at 30"):


----------



## Hideaway Arc MO (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Here are a few of mine ...

Titan w/ BF Extremes
Whippenstick Classic 2pc T/D
Belcher Union Jack 
Black Widow T/D
Whippenstick 1pce


----------



## lowellhigh79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sort of a Bear Bow Addict. Kodiak Hunter (60"/ 45#), Super Kodiak (64"/ 43#), Tamerlane (69"/32#), Tamerlane HC-30 (69'/ 35#), Inno Max + Uuhka UX100 (68"/40#)/ Uuhka EX-1 (68"/30#)


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks to my friend Ralph, I'm the proud owner of this incredible Eddie Francisco Rapture.


----------

